# solarstorm x2 lights



## J1780 (17 Dec 2013)

Anyone have experience with these lights? For the price they do claim an awful lot but they look ok. The lumens figure seems a bit high! The battery is probably where they saved money here. If they were half decent I'd chance them. In general I think bicycle lights suitable for dark unlit roads are a rip off.
I can only find these lights on ebay which may not be a great indication. Solarstorm x2


----------



## fossyant (17 Dec 2013)

Check the "T6 lights" thread out in Accessories sub forum. A few of us have these. Good lights and kick out, realistically something like 1200-1400 lumen (T6 and U2's put out somewhere between 600-700 each in real money). They are OK on road if you run on low. I've got myself a good collection of lights now for me and my lad for off road MTB'ing.

The batteries aren't great, but will work fine until you want to upgrade to something better (see thread in Accessories). I ordered the light head only for £13 from ebay - a Chinese seller, but it arrived fast as there are restrictions on these batteries. You can also order from Lightmalls or DX.com


----------



## J1780 (17 Dec 2013)

Thanks for the reply I'll take a look. Admin I apologise I posted this thread in the wrong section.


----------



## Spinney (17 Dec 2013)

J1780 said:


> Admin I apologise I posted this thread in the wrong section.


No probs - moved it for you!


----------



## Phil485 (17 Dec 2013)

I like mine. 
Work well on the road and I currently run them for about 1.5 hours each day on my commute.
I don't tend to use the max setting but mostly on the mid setting which is good for being able to see as wellys being seen.


----------



## Scoop940 (17 Dec 2013)

Got an X3 coming for Christmas to replace my aging Magicshine


----------



## GJT (17 Dec 2013)

Phil485 said:


> I like mine.
> Work well on the road and I currently run them for about 1.5 hours each day on my commute.
> I don't tend to use the max setting but mostly on the mid setting which is good for being able to see as wellys being seen.


 Do you charge every day then? I use mine for about half an hour per day on the lowest setting, but the charge light drops to one green light after 3 days (sometimes 2 )
Do you disconnect every night so the green lights go out? I leave mine connected and wondered how much this drains the battery.

A great light though- glad I bought one


----------



## J1780 (18 Dec 2013)

Went for an x2. Seems like more than enough for me. Should receive it soon. Notice new x3 but for the road it may be to much for motorists coming against me. There were none with UK plug Top and I couldn't be bothered changing it when I get it. For the price I paid I won't mind up grading in time for next autumn. The x2 won't go to waste.


----------



## Phil485 (18 Dec 2013)

I charge it every day, but I still have one or two lights left on. Its a 12 mile commute in the dark and I'd rather be safe than sorry. I think I could probably squeeze 2 days out of it.


----------



## Cubist (18 Dec 2013)

J1780 said:


> Went for an x2. Seems like more than enough for me. Should receive it soon. Notice new x3 but for the road it may be to much for motorists coming against me. There were none with UK plug Top and I couldn't be bothered changing it when I get it. For the price I paid I won't mind up grading in time for next autumn. The x2 won't go to waste.


Received wisdom suggests the battery packs won't get to full power on all three LEDs, so the X2 is the better bet. 


GJT said:


> Do you charge every day then? I use mine for about half an hour per day on the lowest setting, but the charge light drops to one green light after 3 days (sometimes 2 )
> Do you disconnect every night so the green lights go out? I leave mine connected and wondered how much this drains the battery.
> 
> A great light though- glad I bought one


Keep it topped up.... the batteries don't do well if allowed to drain completely. The LEDs do discharge the battery, so disconnect it if you are going to leave it for any considerable period.


----------



## GJT (19 Dec 2013)

Thanks Cubist and Phil485. 

Only got 90mins on low before green light went down to one today. I'm now tempted to get a better battery pack that fossyant mentioned on the T6 thread.
Around £30 I think


----------



## tincaman (19 Dec 2013)

You aren't actually discharging the battery pack down to zero , only reducing the voltage to a level (starting at about 8.2v down to about 7.4v) where the protection circuit cuts in, thats why they suddenly turn off at that point. This is to protect the battery pack from low voltages which can physically damage it.
It is safe to recharge at any point, although discharging until the protection cuts in will leave you with no lights at all. They won't come back on until the circuit has been reset, the charger does this for you.


----------



## Jody (23 Dec 2013)

I have just received one of these lights today. Not had chance to give them a good test yet but they are ridiculously bright. I took a risk based on reviews and cost as they are for commuting and the odd night ride. 


They are a lot smaller than I thought they would be (see below) and the light output is intense on high.


I bought it from a UK seller to save sending back to China if there are any issues.


Size for comparison


----------



## Phaeton (23 Dec 2013)

What battery pack do you intend to use with them, I'm getting very confused about what to buy.

Alan...


----------



## Jody (23 Dec 2013)

Phaeton said:


> What battery pack do you intend to use with them, I'm getting very confused about what to buy.
> 
> Alan...



I am going to use the standard Chinese battery pack that came with this until I know the life and reliability. Then maybe an upgraded pack as others have suggested.


----------



## tincaman (23 Dec 2013)

I love that little bottle battery pack, the cable looks a little flimsy though


----------



## GJT (16 Jan 2014)

Does anybody know if there is a wide angle diffuser lens available for these?


----------



## Cubist (16 Jan 2014)

tincaman said:


> I love that little bottle battery pack, the cable looks a little flimsy though


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2014)

Been using mine on the commute all week, really impressed.
The standard T6 might have to be retired


----------



## tincaman (16 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> Been using mine on the commute all week, really impressed.
> The standard T6 might have to be retired


Yes, I now have two, so sold two other lights on the forum this week, 2 in, 2 out


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Jan 2014)

Haven't used my Magicshine since the U2s turned up.


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2014)

tincaman said:


> Yes, I now have two, so sold two other lights on the forum this week, 2 in, 2 out


I think I'm down to 8 front lights now


----------



## tincaman (17 Jan 2014)

I bought the XM-L2 version from the same seller about 2 months apart, identical apart from the colour of the Led beam, one is much whiter than the other


----------



## Jody (17 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> since the U2s turned up.



Just checked my ebay and must have dropped lucky when I ordered the X2. I managed to order the U2 version without realising there are different types.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2014)

Jody said:


> Just checked my ebay and must have dropped lucky when I ordered the X2. I managed to order the U2 version without realising there are different types.


 
It's called the X2 because there are 2 LEDs. There is an X3 as well. the solarstorms use U2 LED's ! There is a newer XML2-T6 which is a new version of the T6.


----------



## Jody (17 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> There is a newer XML2-T6 which is a new version of the T6.



Thats the type I have XML-T6. The output is crisp white. I had read some reviews online about some of the X2's having a blue tinge which must be the older type.


----------



## topcat1 (15 Oct 2014)

I ran the X2 on the FNRTTC to Felpham last friday on the medium setting and they ran from midnight untill 06.40 with an hours break around 3.30


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Oct 2014)

I have just taken delivery of a Solarstorm X3. It should be sufficient on my unlit commute.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (25 Oct 2014)

Just ordered the xml2 X3. Paid £25 inc next day delivery and can't wait. 

I'll check the other thread about battery upgrades in case I want it for more than my short commute


----------



## feeeluk (6 Nov 2014)

Hello all,

This is just a quick one. I own an X2 (great little light for the price!) but I'm having a lot of issues with the battery. I haven't been able to find the T6 thread that was mentioned earlier. Would someone mind posting a link to the specific thread or even posting a link to the site with the replacement batteries?

Really appreciate any help or advice.

Cheers everyone


----------



## Scoosh (6 Nov 2014)

feeeluk said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is just a quick one. I own an X2 (great little light for the price!) but I'm having a lot of issues with the battery. I haven't been able to find the T6 thread that was mentioned earlier. Would someone mind posting a link to the specific thread or even posting a link to the site with the replacement batteries?
> 
> ...


Sit down,  and note the dates of the posts - it's been running awhile !


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2014)

My Solarstorm XT40 arrived today !


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> My Solarstorm XT40 arrived today !


I thought you said any more than 2 led's was a waste?

Anyway has @wanda2010 ordered one yet


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> I thought you said any more than 2 led's was a waste?
> 
> Anyway has @wanda2010 ordered one yet


----------



## Kevoffthetee (8 Nov 2014)

I bough one a fortnight ago and am still to find the tim to use it. Must make the effort or start commuting ahead of plan


----------



## jack smith (18 Nov 2014)

Mines due thisweek £14 off ebay including the battery. borrowed a t6 for a few weeks and loved it but now its getting darker earlier and ive given it back im hoping with two bulbs it will give me a little bit more on the unlit parts of my route theres places in the countryside where there is no lighting for a mile or so so im hopeful! At £14 you cant go wrong really if its anything like the other i borrowed


----------

